# Blackthorn Chinchilla, Fox & Marten Sable Mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Some of my chinchillas, silver foxes and marten sables:

Young black fox doe:









Young lilac fox doe:









Young chocolate fox does:


















The best of my young silver fox bucks, from the latest litter of my outcross foxes. I crossed these to my Himalayan line when I still had some to improve type and size. This is a Burmese fox (at/at ch/cch) and at six weeks old he is a massive, heavy buck with a lovely wide head.



















The best of my young chinchilla bucks. At six weeks old he's already bulking up and looking pretty manly, and his colour is a wonderful, deep metallic grey:


















The marten sables are quite new here. They are extremely beautiful. I have a variety of shades, I have mice with lovely dark backs but poor belly colour, and mice with pure white bellies and backs which are too pale. These need blending into the correct colours for showing so I have mice with a dark back and a snowy white belly:

My favourite marten sable stud buck:


















My youngest stud buck:









Some dark marten sable does. You can see the belly colour is much more yellow than the two bucks:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Are you sure that fox doe is a lilac? She looks beige to me! Hehehe

And I have to admit, those martens are definitely growing on me! Those bucks are so manly!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, she does look stone in the picture but she looks pinker and more lilacy in real life, like the lilac rabbits. Pretty. She might not be but she came out of mice carrying both blue and chocolate.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautifull! I especially like the chinchilla


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very lovely!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

wow those martens!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Marten sable is so classy and subtle; really, really nice. they are sll nice. Your marten sable stud is truly massive!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm strangely attracted to the lilac fox even though it lacks the quality of the beautiful chin and marten sable buck.You've got your work cut out but well done on some fine animals.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! The lilac fox was a random pop up, I'm not breeding for them or the chocolate foxes. She is pretty, but I prefer the look of blacks and blues with the white belly. I'm glad you all like the chin, I love him. I keep getting him out to stare at him  :lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful ! I did not realize the colour's in the martin sables varied so much! I hope you (and trust you will) get that perfect colour soon and get a BIS with one xx ether way all stunning mice!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Beauties.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I LOVE those sables! What combination makes marten sable?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Marten sable is a sable with the chinchilla gene, so Ay/at cch/cch. They are very pretty indeed to my eyes. Every marten sable x marten sable litter throws out silver foxes as well as more marten sables. Seemed a good variety to take on when the chance came up because I breed chinchilla and silver fox anyway  These ones had cream (c/ce) crossed to them in the early breedings (before I was given them) which has made them spectacularly massive and typey.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

I've never heard of a marten! Can someone difine it for me! Also Whats the difference between beige and lilac I've got some around that colour...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> I've never heard of a marten! Can someone difine it for me!


Not sure what you're asking there...  :lol:



> Also Whats the difference between beige and lilac I've got some around that colour...


Beige (called Stone in the UK) is made by the extreme dilute gene (ce), which is on the c-locus. Lilac is a combination of the blue (d) and chocolate (b) genes


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I wish I was in the UK. I want a silver fox buck. 

These are -wonderful- mice, so beautiful! Those chocolate foxes are incredible, especially since they are not a variety you breed for, and so is the lavender.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

MARTEN SABLES! Oh so gorgeous. I'm in love. :love1

Do you reckon I can get there with fox and sable dilute?


----------

